# ...The Roku + SAS Request Shop...



## Mukiru (Jun 29, 2008)

*The Rokudaime + S.A.S Request Shop*

​
_...The Roku + SAS Request Shop..._​*Intro:*
Roku and Sas decided to join up to make this shop the shop of your dreams, well its been a long time since we wanted to make a shop. And now is the time for us to show our generosity to share our work for all of you.This will help us to improve in GFX making.So I hope you guys will support our shop.We are quite new in GFX I think I started only a month ago or Two so my work will not be as good as the pro's, but this will help me and SAS to improve and build some reputation for this shop.

-------------------------------

*What I do for this shop...*
-Sigs
-Avatars
-Logo making (optional)
-Manga coloring (Close for the meantime my tablet is coming near..)
-Boarders
-And any other like Banners and etc. (Though we will choose if we can or not.)

We do not do.
-Transparencies
-Gifs


*Please follow this cause if you post something that I don't  make you must delete your post

----------------------------------------

Rules and Requirements to post..
-You must have at least 200 posts so you can at least give rep to the person who made it.
-You must wait for at least 3-4 days before you post a request again.
-Always remember only 1 request per person.
-Always be specific on what you want on your request (optional)
-Turn of your sig so the page will load faster.
-You must credit and rep the person who made your request
-You must not spam, flame and use foul words..

*If you don't follow the Rules you will be ignored.*
Rules are Rules so please follow it.

-----------------------------------------

*FAQ*

*Can I be a an employee for the shop?*
Sure you can just pm me with your work and make sure its satisfying.And I will not just accept members I do not want to many worker on my shop. Just need some help once we are busy in school.





-----------------------------------------

Here are the wonderful workers 
who work hard to make this shop a bang!
1.*xxrokudaimexx* (sigs , avy's , colorings, color manipulating, etc.)
2.*S.A.S*
3.Hana( sigs, avys, color manipulating,banners and etc.)
4.afire007 ( sigs, avys, color manipulating,banners and etc.)
5.
6.
7.
8.

And we are still open for 3 slots.
(Always open.)



_   Roku + SAS request shop._​

Examples:

Avatar​ 
​


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 29, 2008)

Sigs

Hana:




Roku:




fire:


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 29, 2008)

requesting a set please !!!!

stock:
sig size: 400x130
avy size: 130x130
style: something original 
text: kazuma "Stealth" Mikura

thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry for waiting a long time Ive been a litle busy anyways Ill do your request right now.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2008)

no problem and thanks !!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 4, 2008)

Here it is sorry for waiting.






If you want any kind of boarder just tell me.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 4, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Here it is sorry for waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG this is amazing i could ony wish i could do something this good it's terrific thx very much 

and yeah could i get a dotted border around it please and if its not to much trouble could u make the Kazu "Stealth" Mikura a just a liltle bigger thanks


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 4, 2008)

No problemo I'm gonna do it right now.


----------



## Newton (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey dude, just wanted to point out some spelling errors in the first post (hope you dont mind or anything :S)

In the "what i do for this shop section" at the last part with the asterisk, you have "*don not*"

In the rules section, you have if you "*brake*" the rules, as well as the line under that has a capital U in the section "rules"

In the faq section - *Worker son*

Anyway, that sasuke coloring is sickkk!!

Best of luck for the shop, i know it'll do greatt!

PS. I'll edit this post after you edit if you want


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 4, 2008)

OK I understand, I'll start editing it now.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

I want a set too ^^

Picture: Uzumaki Naruto (Shippuuden)
Text: I don't go back on my word! That is my ninja way!
Font: Cursive/Georgia/ Comic Sans MS/ Trebuchet MS (You can choose from any of this ^^)
Border: Yes

Edit:: Sorry Hisagi, I did read the rules but I totally forgot, I'm quite mixed up today...



Turned off sig


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2008)

turn off your sig, and give us stock


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

Its ok I'll be doing that.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh thank you thank you thank you!!!

Off-topic:: My 300th post!!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

here we go

i hope you like it

here it is

*mikoto:*

cant do the text its tool long sorry



remember  =reps and credits if use


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

Avy please? ^^


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

Coming right up.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you <3 ^^


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

Here it is remember reps and credit.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant rep 2x to you ^^


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 12, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> OMG this is amazing i could ony wish i could do something this good it's terrific thx very much pek
> 
> and yeah could i get a dotted border around it please and if its not to much trouble could u make the Kazu "Stealth" Mikura a just a liltle bigger thanks


 just reminding u 

i cant wait to use it ^^


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

ohh sorry got busy because of exams I hope you understand and yeah I will be making it so dotted boarder it is.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks cant wait ^^


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok hope you like it but dotted wont fit that much but would you like a rounded one?


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a request for you xxrokudaimexx.  I have been impressed with how quickly your skills have developed and enjoy our gfx work, so here it goes...

Ava Request:


Ava Size:  150x150
Specifications:  I want you to have fun with this, but keep in line with the *texture* of the stock.  I don't know if it would be easier for you personally to render the image first, so I leave it up to you.  If you think you can work with the background and add some nice effects or feel it would be easier to do so if the image was transparent, either is fine with me.  Nothing too extravagent is needed here, but I like your style so add details that fit the image and keep consistent with the stock's appearance.
Border:  Dotted border

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request and I hope you have fun working on it .


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 13, 2008)

I would like a Sig please.

Render: 
Size:Around 380x120
Text: ".ProFound." in a nice looking font.
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors: Red,Black, Match the render
Boarder: Whatever looks best

Please try to make somethin similar to my other sig. This is a request for Rokudaime

Thanks.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 13, 2008)

Render: 
Size:400x120
Text: Being A SuperHero Does Have its Perks
Colors:Match the render
Boarder: Black

Can i have a rounded Avy as well.125x125 same style as yours? PlaygroundPredator


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 14, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Ok hope you like it but dotted wont fit that much but would you like a rounded one?


no its find i dont need a rounded one but could u also do the avy to 



Psychosis said:


> I would like a Sig please.
> 
> Render:
> Size:Around 380x120
> ...


hmm i would like to do ur sig..but i gotta get the ok from roku on weather or not i can join his shop..in plus this a specific request

lol to bad fot me huh


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 14, 2008)

Sure Recar you may do that and I'll be doing hockey's and dante's. I'll be editing the first post soon.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 14, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Sure Recar you may do that and I'll be doing hockey's and dante's. I'll be editing the first post soon.


well i hope he likes it 

and thanks for letting me join ur shop ^^



Psychosis said:


> well thanks i hope he likes it ^^
> 
> Render:
> Size:Around 380x120
> ...


 *Psychosis*


*Spoiler*: __ 








here u go let me know if u want anything changed


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks Recar for backing up I'll be doing requests now.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Kid wassup
Can you make me an avi like yours but with Naruto, just like it and 150x150?


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> This is a request for you xxrokudaimexx.  I have been impressed with how quickly your skills have developed and enjoy our gfx work, so here it goes...
> 
> Ava Request:
> 
> ...



Well here it is hope you like it. there are 6 different versions ok.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure Naruto its been a while doing it right now.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks alot, has been awhile


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Would you like a Shippuden or the old naruto render?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> thanks Recar for backing up I'll be doing requests now.


hmm i take it we live in a diffrent timezone...where r u from ???

and no problem just glad to help


----------



## kimijago (Jul 15, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> sorry but ur post count isnt higih enough
> 
> ...come back when u hit 50 ard



ok i?ll give my best!


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Here it is Naruto exactly like mine.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks alot kid, I like both
credit and rep coming


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Your welcome. And to others coming right up.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Psychosis said:


> I would like a Sig please.
> 
> Render:
> Size:Around 380x120
> ...



Well its really hard to imitate it but here it is hope you like it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> well i hope he likes it
> 
> and thanks for letting me join ur shop ^^
> 
> ...





xxrokudaimexx said:


> Well its really hard to imitate it but here it is hope you like it.


there seems to be a problem..we did the same request 


*Spoiler*: __ 



..and what brush did u use to create that effect ???


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 15, 2008)

Ohh my bad well its ok we'll just let him chose which he would like cause he said I was suppose to make it my bad.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

alright


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 15, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Well here it is hope you like it. there are 6 different versions ok.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wow, they look fantastic.  Thanks for the wonderful job, reps and credit of course .


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 15, 2008)

I think i`m going to use Rokudaime`s. But i will still rep both of u.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

pft fine i'll just put mine in the give away thread 

i guess u cant beat c4d huh 

*Psychosis*
turn off ur sig and remember to credit Roku 

*that means writing his name under the sig ^^*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Rokudaime, may i work at your shop as a stock provider?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like 2 Sigs please.

Render: 
Size: 380x120
Text: "Two" in a nice looking font.
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best
Extraould you do amathing avy is that is not to hard?

Other Sig
Render:
Size: 380x120
Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 16, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hey Rokudaime, may i work at your shop as a stock provider?


that job seems kinda unnecessary but im not the boss 




^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I would like 2 Sigs please.
> 
> Render:
> Size: 380x120
> ...


only one sig per person please choose one or the other


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd like a sig of this image.



*Dimensions*
400x130

*Color*
Whatever will work with it.

I would also like my user name with it please.

And a badass avatar to match.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 17, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hey Rokudaime, may i work at your shop as a stock provider?



Well whats a stock provider sorry if I dont know but once I know what it is I will let you join 


Requests will be done right now.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 17, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I would like 2 Sigs please.
> 
> Render:
> Size: 380x120
> ...



Here it is hope you like it.






Remember reps and credits.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Here it is hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thxs 
repping 
could i request a next one?
Other Sig
Render:
Size: 380x120
Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 17, 2008)

You need to request again in two days please read the rules.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> You need to request again in two days please read the rules.



Ohh srry 
thx again for the amazing sig


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 17, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> Render:
> Size:400x120
> Text: Being A SuperHero Does Have its Perks
> Colors:Match the render
> ...


hmm Roku said he was gonna do ur request but it seems he skipped u 
here is my version but if u want Roku to do it u dont have to except it 

here it is :


*Spoiler*: __ 



*v1*



*v2*



*v3*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for adding me Roku!


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 17, 2008)

thx for that


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 17, 2008)

A stock provider gives HQ Scans at request for people who can't/don't want to find any


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 17, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks for adding me Roku!


turn off your sig 



Dante10 said:


> thx for that


and no problem


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 18, 2008)

Other Sig
Render:
Size: 380x120
Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 18, 2008)

Your link doesn't work


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 18, 2008)

Other Sig
Render:
Size: 380x120
Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best

 fixed


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 19, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Other Sig
> Render:
> Size: 380x120
> Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
> ...



Ok I'll be doing that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2008)

Erm. Sooo... How's my sig coming along?


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry guys haven't been online in a while I'll be making it now.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Sorry guys haven't been online in a while I'll be making it now.



Ok
Mine going to look amazing


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry guys I was called and I wont be available for two days is it ok If I ive it on early friday. And you wont be giving rep anymore.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 23, 2008)

Its ok 
we understand


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, have fun! Anyone need stock?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Ok, have fun! Anyone need stock?



I unno, but I have a request of you. 

Could you make a sig of this? 

*Dimensions*
350x154

*colors*
Green and purple

And put my user name on it, and the quote Why so serious? in the sig. 



And what is this stock if I may ask?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 23, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I unno, but I have a request of you.
> 
> Could you make a sig of this?
> 
> ...


u have to wait atleast a week before making a new request so this will be declined 

sorry 

..and turn of ur sig please in both post


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 23, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I unno, but I have a request of you.
> 
> Could you make a sig of this?
> 
> ...


 
I only provide stock.....i don't do requests.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah its ok I haven't done his old one so I'll be doing this instead.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok I promise here they are.






If you want anything else just tell me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> u have to wait atleast a week before making a new request so this will be declined
> 
> sorry
> 
> ..and turn of ur sig please in both post



Oh, I'm sorry about that. My bad. 

Oh and, thanks Roku.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I only provide stock.....i don't do requests.



Ok, so what is stock? I'm rusty on the stock.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 24, 2008)

I have HQ TTGL Stock and Naruto Stock (Manga Vol. 21-current, and Naruto : Ultimate Ninja Storm stock)), you want a specific one?

Turn off your sigs please!


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jul 24, 2008)

Could some one Make a set for me Text: KuronoX54


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Could some one Make a set for me Text: KuronoX54



here u go 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*v1*



*v2*





remember to rep and credit


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 24, 2008)

Sigs looking good


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok vega doing yours now.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Joker sig,roku 

I might request a set here soon


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot Takumi I hope you will.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 26, 2008)

UPDATE:

Verga please a better stock in quality and better in use renders that are very attractive.


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

i have a request.


*Spoiler*: __ 



doki
just color the top panel please. 

keep it the same size


 



*Spoiler*: __ 



doki

can you just color the panel with sasuke and keep this the same size to please. 




please color the pics like this if possible


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Vegeta, would this stock work for you?


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 26, 2008)

Ohh goody ,y first coloring request ok I'll do my best though it will take some time.

and @silver samurai  

you can only request one thing so I will just choose one is that ok.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2008)

*Dimensions*
350x154

*Colors*
Whatever works

And add my user name as well.


----------



## Koneko-chan (Jul 26, 2008)

A set please

stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



:



sig size: Whatever size is fine
avy size: 150x150
style: Anything
text: nothing, but if you have any ideas for one you can put it.

Thanks


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok requests coming up so the coloring request will be delayed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

Good, good.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 27, 2008)

Koneko-chan said:


> A set please
> 
> stock
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You cant have that size yet you still nned to be a senior.  and



*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIG!!!!
*

this will be the last warning I will not do your requests  if you dont follow the rules, So please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

And if I may ask, what is this stock? I'm a lil rusty with the stock.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And if I may ask, what is this stock? I'm a lil rusty with the stock.


 
Stock is the image you provide....what stock you need?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock is the image you provide....what stock you need?



Well.... Batman. That would be a start.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

Here:


----------



## Koneko-chan (Jul 27, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> You cant have that size yet you still nned to be a senior.
> .



Oh, woops. Hehe, sorry. Then whatever size is fine. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Here:



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

Roku, will you make me a set?

Stock:

Avy: 150 x 150 ( red haired girl)
Sig: 343 x 470


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok since its early morning I'll be doing it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

Soo... How are the sigs coming? I'm a little excited, don't know why.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 27, 2008)

Its already here though which stock do you want the bat man or the other one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

I already got the stock I wanted, just waiting on a sig and avatar at the moment.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he wants the Batman one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

*Dimensions*
350x154

*Colors*
Whatever works

And add my user name as well.

I actually requested this the other day. This is what I'm talking about. I am wanting a sig and avatar.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok sorry for the inconvienience.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, that's all right. Simple mistake. 

Take as long as you need for this one.


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 28, 2008)

Can I have a sig please? 

*Who am I asking to make this:* Roku
*Render or Stock:* Here's the link for the pic: 
*Type of GFX:* Sig
*Colors for the backround:* Something that's dark and fits with the picture.^^
*Font Color:* Anything that fits.^^
*What do you want it to say?: *Dark Angel
*Size of GFX:* 400x150 pixels

Btw, do you do borders? If you do, can you put a black border (not too thick, kinda thin) for the sig? 

Thank you sooo much, I'll give you full credit and reps+


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 28, 2008)

about my request, can you guys color the one where sasuke is about to fight.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Roku, may i suggest the user Cloud to work in our shop? He's great with transparencies, which we lack right now.

Turn off your sigs people!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 28, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Roku, will you make me a set?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



don't you think it's kinda forbidden here to request the same thing at 2 different shops? ;O


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 28, 2008)

I've changed it.

Attention: I now have Volumes 1-42 of Naruto Manga Covers in HQ!!!


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok guys I'm back just cam from school. I'll be doing request now.

And Silvers request here we had an agreement though of changing the panel.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok Hope its ok to double post again . Here you go Vergie , if you want anything changed or anything just ask.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hey Vegeta, would this stock work for you?



Yea
stock looks good


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok then thats what I'll use. And for the last time.


*TURN OF YOUR SIGS!!!!*


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 29, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Ok guys I'm back just cam from school. I'll be doing request now.
> 
> And Silvers request here we had an agreement though of changing the panel.



thats awsome!!!


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 29, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Ok Hope its ok to double post again . Here you go Vergie , if you want anything changed or anything just ask.



It's beutiful!  I love it!^^
+repped


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Ok then thats what I'll use. And for the last time.
> 
> 
> *TURN OF YOUR SIGS!!!!*



Shit!
srry


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi , i don't know if im in the right place , but im wondering can i get a Gif of Itachi Uchiha the animation is the same one that is in my Avatar  , but instead of 100X100 i would like it to be 125X125 .

sorry if i made any mistakes .


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2008)

You'll need to provide stock for us to work with.


----------



## Siren (Jul 29, 2008)

Stock: My current avatar

Size: 150 x 150 (Senior Size)

Add a double border and resize, please.  If it's possible make the second one a dotted border.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> You'll need to provide stock for us to work with.



its the same one in my Avatar , i don't know if its diffrent for Gifs  ?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2008)

Here: Start when Itachi reveals his MS like in Tenjin's avy, size it to 125x125


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 30, 2008)

Siren said:


> Stock: My current avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150 (Senior Size)
> 
> Add a double border and resize, please.  If it's possible make the second one a dotted border.



Ok though I dont get what you say resize if you want the size 150 x 150 though I'll be making it.


Sorry Tenjin I dont make gifs only Hisagi though his my worker too I'll just tell him to make it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

///edit

nvm i figured it out.


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 30, 2008)

Siren said:


> Stock: My current avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150 (Senior Size)
> 
> Add a double border and resize, please.  If it's possible make the second one a dotted border.



Here's your request remember to reps and credits


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo roku dont forget about my sig lol


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Roku! pek I'll make sure to request here again, because I like your sigs also!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> Hi , i don't know if im in the right place , but im wondering can i get a Gif of Itachi Uchiha the animation is the same one that is in my Avatar  , but instead of 100X100 i would like it to be 125X125 .
> 
> sorry if i made any mistakes .



hope its okay


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jul 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> hope its okay



thx +rep and Credits pek


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2008)

Please turn off your sig. Anyone need some stock?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 31, 2008)

Hollow i need some stock
maybe a good Yoko one make her look hot lol
making u a avy for the mainsite of our forum but if u dont want yoko just post another stock or render


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 31, 2008)

Here:


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow Vega finall awesome stock I'll be doing that now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2008)

So Roku, how's mah sig coming along?


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going to post it now, Sorry guys just came back from training.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, that's no problem. I'm in no rush. Just wondering.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> I'm going to post it now, Sorry guys just came back from training.


 
Did you acheive Bankai yet?  I'm glad you liked the stock i picked out.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2008)

What training?


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Did you acheive Bankai yet?  I'm glad you liked the stock i picked out.



LOL, No I came from varsity training of the 6th grade .



@Dark

Here is your request if you want anything else just tell me and dont forget to give rep and credit .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 2, 2008)

Varsity....oh  my bad! How's Vegeta's request coming?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I did ask for an avatar as well...


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohh sure then I'll be making one.

And I wont do Vega's cause he disobeyed the rules he isn't suppose to request in two different shops and he cant turn of his sig! I'll be doing it once he follows the rules.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2008)

All righty then.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2008)

So, how are they coming?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone need some stock?


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi! can u make me a set of this Pics

I want Dr house (the guy in black) to be the avatar.

Aijin

you can choose the ram, and every thing 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Franky (Aug 5, 2008)

SUPAH Workers? I must join this divine list of people!

as for example:


Bartholomew Kuma said:


> Hi! can u make me a set of this Pics
> 
> I want Dr house (the guy in black) to be the avatar.
> 
> ...





Don't use if you don't want


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Franky you are now part of my shop. And I wont be active  for a week becasue of a test so you and hana will be on charge.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 8, 2008)

hm... as i said to someone else too, i'm really bad at explaining . Because i don't know the "theory", to call it like that, i just know the practice thing, so i can't help you about your problem .

+ I'm not even a native, and i can barely explain things in my language, so i don't expect being able to explain in english, so sorry.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Though You can send me a psd through email so I can see how you exactly did it.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Aug 8, 2008)

Request for an Avatar:

Stock:  
Size:  150x150
Text:  Itachi the King--If that doesn't fit or looks too cluttered just put Itachi
Specifics:  Have fun with it, I really enjoyed the last avatar you made.  Add a thin, black border.

Thanks in advance for looking at my request .


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Okidoks! coming right up.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Request for an Avatar:
> 
> Stock:
> Size:  150x150
> ...



Request done Hope you like it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2008)

Roku, so how's my Ganondorf avatar coming?


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Darth I have a question is it ok if you have an avatar thats a bit smaller or a bit stretch?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2008)

A bit smaller would be fine. 100x100 works for me.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok here it is Darth.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 8, 2008)

Your welcome remember to rep and credit.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Aug 8, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Request done Hope you like it.



Thank you kindly, they look fantastic .

Reps and Credit .


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 9, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Thank you kindly, they look fantastic .
> 
> Reps and Credit .



I'm really happy you like it. 



*UPDATE:*

Me and SAS are teaming up to improve this shop and build some reputation
and are tablets are coming near so colorings will now be active, And I will be editing the first post soon.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Yo Darth asked for the same request in our shop and never used our set. thats BS.


also, anything You need help with since I am apart of this place @.@


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 9, 2008)

so do i still work here or not ???


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Reincarnation once our shop gets tons of requests and its too many we can get you though thats not happening yet, I hope you understand.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 14, 2008)

Hows my sig comming?


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 14, 2008)

Vega mind if you repost your stock again cause the first one has really some bad quality.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 14, 2008)

UPDATE:

Manga coloring is now open though I'm still not using a tablet but I'm now following a good concept.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 14, 2008)

There it is

 Sig
Size: 380x120
Text: "DBZ Fallen Warriors" "A DBZ RP"
Lighting: whatever looks best
Colors looks good
Boarder: Whatever looks best


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for the Delay.  Will be doing it right now.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Roku. 

Could you please just add some cool text saying *The Holy Forest of the Senjus* and if you have that is like trees or something that would be awesome. If not that's okay, just use any font that look good.



Thanks!


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 15, 2008)

No problem Itachi be doing right away.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 15, 2008)

Hope you like it.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 16, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hope you like it.



Thanks bro, looks great. *reps*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Kid,wassup
Can I get a set made


*Spoiler*: _avi_ 




rounded without border



Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 16, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey Kid,wassup
> Can I get a set made
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing there bro,Ill be doing it ok.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok,thanks kid


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 16, 2008)

And I will be letting SAS do the request is that ok ?


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 16, 2008)

Here it is thanks to the help of Roku it came out to look like this.
Roku made this.

I made this.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Fucking great,using now,thanks dudes
I'll rep when my posts come back,and credit now


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 16, 2008)

Glad you like it Naruto and we can wait till you can give rep.


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 16, 2008)

glad you like it .....

*UPDATE:*

^Vegeta^Two^- declined (sorry cant do it we do not like the stock you gave us)


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 16, 2008)

^ double post

re open manga panels, I can do them too ya know


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 17, 2008)

ok hisagi but but why you mad though


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

*UPDATE:*

Since the shop isn't going as well as planned cause of less costumers we are proud that you are now able to request if you have at least a 150 post.


                                                                 -Roku


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a request then. I need something badass with these.

Avatar. 150x150.
Dailymotion

Sig. Senior. I want it Black and White to match the avatar. Use whichever picture you think would make a better sig.
Dailymotion
Dailymotion

Use this as inspiration for the set.
Link


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I have a request then. I need something badass with these.
> 
> Avatar. 150x150.
> Dailymotion
> ...



Sure thing I'm glad you finally requested here.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

^Really? I can tell you if I had a shop, every time I open the topic, I'll be like "what have I gotten myself into"? Its a good way to practice Photoshop, thats the only good I can think of. Its nothing against you, its just not your a powerhouse right now. Yuki, Vervex, Tousen, and Heero are like the top shops right now. People tend to request from them cause they been here much longer.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Really? I can tell you if I had a shop, every time I open the topic, I'll be like "what have I gotten myself into"? Its a good way to practice Photoshop, thats the only good I can think of. Its nothing against you, its just not your a powerhouse right now. Yuki, Vervex, Tousen, and Heero are like the top shops right now. People tend to request from them cause they been here much longer.



I see King,But one of my top reasons in making this shop is to make me improve and my goal to be one of the top shops but it takes time,so all that I've got to do now is to do my best and to serve others people needs.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

Hope you like it but I aint that good when it comes to black and white stuff.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

I ws thinking a vertical sig, but that will do fine. I'll rep sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

Ohh my bad King, Maybe I should be more specific when asking.  But I'm glad you like it.


----------



## afire007 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hows it going guys, its nice join another shop, i will do my best to carry out the requests given to me 



xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hope you like it but I aint that good when it comes to black and white stuff.



Thats good news, im pretty good at black and white sigs so ill handle them if youd like.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 17, 2008)

UPDATE:​
A new worker has join the shop his name is afire007 and he has wonderful sigs and he has a good style let him be supported to help our shop



-Roku​
-----------------------------

Thanks a lot fire and you can handle any request incase I'm not here or even if I'm here.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 18, 2008)

i have a  request

can you guys  make  me  a set  out  of this


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey UB since I have a new worker here mind if I pass the request to him.

And lol turn of your sig.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 18, 2008)

not  at  all  whatever  you decide is  fine.


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

UchihaBlossom said:


> i have a  request
> 
> can you guys  make  me  a set  out  of this



Ill take care of this 

PS New banner is made


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> Ill take care of this



thank you


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok guys please turn of your sigs,and the banner will be fixed.


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

UchihaBlossom said:


> i have a  request
> 
> can you guys  make  me  a set  out  of this



Ava:


Sig:


Hope you enjoy it


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> Ava:
> 
> 
> Sig:
> ...



awwpek i love it,thank you.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 18, 2008)

Great job fire and UB please turn of your sig.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 18, 2008)

sorries  i keep forgetting:sweat


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 18, 2008)

Its ok UB no problemo.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 18, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> glad you like it .....
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> ^Vegeta^Two^- declined (sorry cant do it we do not like the stock you gave us)


ok
i am done requesting here srry
u guys hate all stocks
thx for the other grapics ROKU


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

I would do it, and also please remove your sig.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Request for Roku.



Make me a cool set

Avy-150x150 - white border

Sig- within limits - white border


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Request for Roku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roku wasnt online, so i took over, hopefully youll still like it 

EDITING ONE SEC

Avatar:
Sig:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 18, 2008)

Avy-150x150 - red border

Sig- within limits - red border
stock below 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://a.bebo.com/app-image/6896246502/i.yaquiz.com/img/q/u/08/03/21/orton_Still_Champ.jpg


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avy-150x150 - red border
> 
> Sig- within limits - red border
> stock below
> ...



bleh, this is a tough one, but ill do it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> bleh, this is a tough one, but ill do it.



amm u sure cause i can change the stock?


----------



## afire007 (Aug 18, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> amm u sure cause i can change the stock?



post both of them, lets see which one is better


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 18, 2008)

better if not i have some on my psp

and i forgot to add the text i wanted srry

Text: Kyubi


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 18, 2008)

afire007 said:


> Roku wasnt online, so i took over, hopefully youll still like it
> 
> EDITING ONE SEC
> 
> ...



Thanks rep+cred


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Request for Afire-san 

Could you make me a sig that's the same style and size as the ones that you posted in the Giveaway thread, except with this image and the text, "Ready Steady Go"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## afire007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Request for Afire-san
> 
> Could you make me a sig that's the same style and size as the ones that you posted in the Giveaway thread, except with this image and the text, "Ready Steady Go"?
> 
> Thanks in advance



just really quickly though would you like it leaning towards this one:


or this one:


Sorry just got hit with a hell of a lot of pm's after i posted those, im a little flustered.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

It's no problem.  I kinda want it to look more like the second one


----------



## afire007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Request for Afire-san
> 
> Could you make me a sig that's the same style and size as the ones that you posted in the Giveaway thread, except with this image and the text, "Ready Steady Go"?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Okay bro here ya go 
Sig:


The sig design wasnt mean for more than one person in the render but i still think it turned out pretty well.



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avy-150x150 - red border
> 
> Sig- within limits - red border
> stock below
> ...



Vegeta, im sorry, but according to xxrokus rules, he does not want me to make the sig for you unless you have 200 posts.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Whoa, it looks freaking amazing 

I'll rep you now 

SO KEWL


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 19, 2008)

afire007 said:


> Okay bro here ya go
> Sig:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit lol
well got to repect the rules so i would be back in like 10 mins lol


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok guys since I'm here I can do requests know.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 20, 2008)

@fire

Hey bro to make everything fair for me and the other workers all workers can only have at least 3 requests a day,is that ok my fellow workers?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 20, 2008)

For:Fire 
Avy-150x150 - red border
Sig- within limits - red border
Text:Kyubi
stock below 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 21, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> For:Fire
> Avy-150x150 - red border
> Sig- within limits - red border
> Text:Kyubi
> ...



Ok but turn of your sig.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 21, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> For:Fire
> Avy-150x150 - red border
> Sig- within limits - red border
> Text:Kyubi
> ...



Here the red boarder really does not fit so I made it white and the text Kyubi doesn't really fit so here it is.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 21, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Here the red boarder really does not fit so I made it white and the text Kyubi doesn't really fit so here it is.



Amm yea thx roku but i wanted a sig like afire ones so could he still do it or do i have to request again
but the avy looks kickass


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 21, 2008)

I could have made it like fire's but you gave me a stock so it will take time to make it trasparent so if you want to have it look like that you can always give me a render instead.


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 21, 2008)

*sig and avtar if possible*

can you guys  make me a sig and avatar on this character plss?????
thank you ;-) p.s. without the titles  from the original pic appreciate it


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry man you dont have that enough post count try to find other shops


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 21, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> I could have made it like fire's but you gave me a stock so it will take time to make it trasparent so if you want to have it look like that you can always give me a render instead.



Yea srry 
well not much good orton renders so
try DX

Avy-150x150
Sig- within limits 
Text:"Kyubi" "DX Follower"
stock below


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok give me tom I've got to sleep lol.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 21, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Ok give me tom I've got to sleep lol.



LOL
Sweet dreams


----------



## afire007 (Aug 21, 2008)

the 3 sig rule works fine with me.  roku xD


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 22, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yea srry
> well not much good orton renders so
> try DX
> 
> ...



Hope you like it and I didn't make it as the style of fire's cause it wont show my originality. And I cant give you a 150 by 150 yet cause your not a senior yet.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 23, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hope you like it and I didn't make it as the style of fire's cause it wont show my originality. And I cant give you a 150 by 150 yet cause your not a senior yet.



Yea thats cool
WOW awsum job I was worried becuase I request DX in red and Dx goes with green but man you did a kickass job

REPPING ++


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 23, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yea thats cool
> WOW awsum job I was worried becuase I request DX in red and Dx goes with green but man you did a kickass job
> 
> REPPING ++



Well I'm really glad you like it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok got another request for my forum
i really need like 5 requesst but one at a time so

Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Undertaker"
Stock:

If you dont understand the request PM me


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 28, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Ok got another request for my forum
> i really need like 5 requesst but one at a time so
> 
> Size:150 X 150
> ...



Hey Vega sorry bri but your link isn't working.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 29, 2008)

Um, I just need something quick and simple from this. Just a 150x150 avatar with a border. Crop as you see fit. Thats all.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 29, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Um, I just need something quick and simple from this. Just a 150x150 avatar with a border. Crop as you see fit. Thats all.



Sure thing will be doing it.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 29, 2008)

Here you go the simplest and quickest I can make.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Set request for Roku 


Avy size ~ 150x150 (for when I become a senior pek)
Sig size ~ 400x200
Border ~ rounded, transparent (for both)
Text ~ Quote; you are my soul, unquote ("quote" and "unquote" are actually the words, by the way. )


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2008)

Good work. Reps. Will request again.


----------



## Mukiru (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad you like it King. 

@Ununhexium
Hey there dude SAS will be working on that cause he hasn't done that much yet so lets give him a chance.


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 30, 2008)

ok i ll take the request


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, then. Fine by me. You're all great sig makers <3


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 30, 2008)

*Ununhexium:*

I just dont get the text so this is just what i did
just tell me what i need to do if its wrong:









hope you like remember rep and credits please.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

They look amazing  Taking 2 and 4.  I'll rep you now, then when my senior membership is approved, I'll cred and change my set.  Thank you!


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 30, 2008)

ok no prob glad you like it


----------



## Jimin (Sep 1, 2008)

Need two 150x150 avatars. Don't need them extremely complexed.

Obvious what I need.
here
Need an avatar of the woman with blond hair on the top right.
here


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Need two 150x150 avatars. Don't need them extremely complexed.
> 
> Obvious what I need.
> Link removed
> ...



Be doing that king,though it will take some time because exams will be next week so I have to study so maybe 2 days after it might be done.Hope its ok.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Hey Vega sorry bri but your link isn't working.



Yea srry
just got my Wii so have not been on in a wile 
new link


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey sas, could you please do me a favor? 

My comp crashed so I'm using my PSP and it wont let me open spoiler tags. Could you please PM the 2nd and 4th ones to me?


----------



## S.A.S (Sep 3, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Hey sas, could you please do me a favor?
> 
> My comp crashed so I'm using my PSP and it wont let me open spoiler tags. Could you please PM the 2nd and 4th ones to me?



ohh sure i ll give it to you in after a week cause exams are coming


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 5, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> ohh sure i ll give it to you in after a week cause exams are coming



kay, thanks.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 5, 2008)

*
[Image link]*How are you guys?
*[Size]* 400x135
*[type (ava or sig)]* Combo
*[Text]*bayonetta
*[anything else]*I like the avy 150x150 and use this image for the avy 
*Spoiler*: __ 



How are you guys?


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 6, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> *
> [Image link]*Link removed
> *[Size]* 400x135
> *[type (ava or sig)]* Combo
> ...



Sure thing

request might be delayed due to exams. Sorry


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 7, 2008)

Roku dont forget my request


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 7, 2008)

Ill start taking sig and ava and what not requests.


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 10, 2008)

K so its been a couple days sooooo Ima just take some requests that havent been finished yet. Hope you guys dun mind...

Edit:

Here Vegeta. Hope you like it.



... now that i look at it, it looks kinda tacky to me... Probly the colors... maybe you'll think different.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 11, 2008)

Jack Skeleton said:


> K so its been a couple days sooooo Ima just take some requests that havent been finished yet. Hope you guys dun mind...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



sexy
rep +
and another request
Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Edge"
Stock powerleveling


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 12, 2008)

Didnt know if you wanted the same style. soooooo here it is though.


Edit:
Went ahead and did the bayonetta tag for Dante as well. Didnt make the ava yet, sorry.

Had some trouble with the text... So I made an inverted textless one.


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys exams are now over so request will be done quickly.

Sorry guys for being so inactive.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 12, 2008)

Jack Skeleton said:


> Didnt know if you wanted the same style. soooooo here it is though.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


na try a different style and add colors its makes it more smexy


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 12, 2008)

Any color or style in specific you want?

Here it is in color.


Edit:
made the bayonetta avatars.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2008)

Im not feeling the style could you try a smudge or a vector? I wanted the avy rounded as well sorry to be troublesome about this


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 12, 2008)

Alright, Ill see what I can do, kind of a hard stock to work with though cause it needs so much contrast to even tell what is with any effect...


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's my try,


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 14, 2008)

i love it can i get the rounded avy?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone need some stock?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Skeleton said:


> Any color or style in specific you want?
> 
> Here it is in color.
> 
> ...



i Think i will go with this stye for the rest of the avys lol
dont worry they are only like 5 more to request

rep+
and i will give you a break lol


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 18, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> i love it can i get the rounded avy?



Sure thing,I'll be giving it to you later once I finish some things to handle.


----------



## Jack Skeleton (Sep 19, 2008)

Bring on the requests. I have til monday.


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Why was I removed from the Workers list?

 is it because I'm always making fun of you guys?


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 19, 2008)

No Hisa.  its just you dont take requests that much.But if you want I'll bring you back.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 19, 2008)

Dude, your still doing mine right?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2008)

Why was i taken off the list?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll take requests Roku  you could have just PMed me if you ever needed me.

Sorry for the inactivity


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 19, 2008)

Its ok bringing everybody back.

And sorry king I'll be trying to do it ok.


And please turn off your sigs.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

What sigs Roku?

no one has their sigs on


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 20, 2008)

I meant on the last page.Sorry.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh okay


----------



## Jimin (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey roku, you could cancel my request if you want.


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry guys but I'm having a hard time now cause time has been so busy,I'll be requesting to close the shop and reopen it once I'm ok.


----------

